# I bought this gaming config



## rajatrao (Aug 15, 2008)

Thanks to the advice I got on this forum, I just purchased these things for my gaming PC.

Procy- C2D E8400
Mobo - MSI P45 Platinum
Graphics 2 x Palit HD4850 with 512MB-DDR3 in Crossfire
RAM - 4GB (2x2gb) G-Skill 800MHZ DDR2 (4-4-4-12 latency)
Cabinet -CM 690i
PSU- Corsair TX650W
HDD - Seagate 250 B 7200.10 series single platter (2 disks, one for OS+apps and other for data)

Please tell me Which version of Vista I should go for. Will Home Premium 32bit be okay? 

What is the performance difference between 32bit & 64bit Vista. Is "Home Premium" available in 64 bit?

Rajat


----------



## darklord (Aug 15, 2008)

Congrats on the new rig !
Post some benchmarks and scores when you get time 
32 Bit Vista should suffice in my opinion.


----------



## rajatrao (Aug 15, 2008)

Thanks darklord. But can you tell me whether there is significant performance difference between 32bit & 64 bit Home Premium Vista? I am getting 32 bit Home Premium for 5.6K. What will a 64 bit version cost?


----------



## monkey (Aug 15, 2008)

Check here for original MS prices: *www.buyoriginalms.com/


----------



## Bandu (Aug 15, 2008)

@rajatrao - Please post the benchmarks. And if you dont mind, the prices and the H/w dealer where u purchased from.

Thanks & finally Congrats! for your new purchase.


----------



## amrawtanshx (Aug 15, 2008)

Congrats on the new rig !
2*4850 ... Nice !!! (Please post some benchmarks too)

And 32bit Vista Premium is fine.


----------



## comp@ddict (Aug 16, 2008)

rajatrao said:


> Thanks to the advice I got on this forum, I just purchased these things for my gaming PC.
> 
> Procy- C2D E8400
> Mobo - MSI P45 Platinum
> ...



For such a budget,why didn't you get a Q9450? Just 5k increase and you'd have got a hell lotta increase in performance. Anywayz, the config looks good.


----------



## acewin (Aug 16, 2008)

Q9450 is more than that price around 14K, 5K more than E8400


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 16, 2008)

^lol.

Anyways 32 Bit should suffice.

Windows Vista Home Premium 32Bit is the OS for you IMO.


----------



## cooldudie3 (Aug 17, 2008)

Lock this thread because of this:
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=95677


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 17, 2008)




----------



## cooldudie3 (Aug 17, 2008)

You see? This guy is weird. Please read rules before posting. And mods close this thread or it turn into spam thread.
UPDATE: reported the thread


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 17, 2008)

SPAM X( . sh1t.


----------



## Rishu (Aug 17, 2008)

*Config for gaming pc.. URGENT
Hi ...
m even thinkin to buy a gaming pc .....
can u list me the prices of a good gaming config????
n which motherbord would be better 4 Q9450???
as i want to buy a gaming pc under 4.5k.........
plz help me deciding .......
List the config and prices n reasons to plzzzzzzzzz......
thanku......*


----------



## amrawtanshx (Aug 17, 2008)

^^
Gaming PC under 4.5k or 45k.
cooldudie3 has himself got an excellent rig.
If u are still confused .... Better post a thread.


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 17, 2008)

Under 4.5k 

And if u meant 45k then -

Intel C2D E8400 (Ditch the Quads for now)
MSI P45 Neo
Palit HD4850
2x2GB DDR2 800MHz RAM
WD Caviar 640GB HDD
CM Elite 330 cabby
Corsair 520W PSU.

This should suffice.


----------



## Rishu (Aug 17, 2008)

when and at what price nehalem processors wud cum???


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 17, 2008)

^^Nehalem proccys are set to release in September at 14-15k mark in India.


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Aug 17, 2008)

rajatrao said:


> Thanks darklord. But can you tell me whether there is significant performance difference between 32bit & 64 bit Home Premium Vista? I am getting 32 bit Home Premium for 5.6K. What will a 64 bit version cost?


Didn't nobody noticed that Dude's got 4GB of RAm and a 32-bit system ain't gonna use it all so he has to go for a 64-bit setup if he wants to get the max out of his system. *s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/40.png


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 17, 2008)

This is a copy thread so further replies arent necessary.


----------



## acewin (Aug 18, 2008)

the RAM issue is with XP and not Vista, and 64 bit performance of all OS is more than any 32 bit OS because of more bits accessed each time.


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Aug 18, 2008)

Its the OS issue my dear, 32-bit OS whether XP or Vista, can't handle 4GB RAM to the fullest.


----------



## maverick786us (Aug 18, 2008)

rajatrao said:


> Thanks to the advice I got on this forum, I just purchased these things for my gaming PC.
> 
> Procy- C2D E8400
> Mobo - MSI P45 Platinum
> ...


 
for how much did you purchase your PSU, PC Case, Mobo and GPU?


----------



## acewin (Aug 19, 2008)

Windows Vista can handle 4 gigs of RAM


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Aug 19, 2008)

Yeah, but its gotta be a 64-bit one.


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 19, 2008)

^True.


----------



## toofan (Aug 19, 2008)

I don't think that any body need the 64 bit version. Because of compatibility issue and use. Most of the applications are designed for 32 bit. And if you runs a 32 bit app. in 64 bit its of no use. And Having 4 gb ram on a 32 bit machine is currently useless.

So buying more then 2 gb ram is dumping the money. Better use that money to buy good head phones or speakers.
And if anyone is buying 4850 x 2 then is 4gb ram needed?


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 19, 2008)

^^RAM and GPU does not have anything to with each other.

If we go with your point, the 512MB would be enough if we buy 2xGTX280 .

Anyways, if you have 4GB then you have to buy 64-Bit for its full potential to unlock.

32Bit versions will only show 3.5GB of RAM.


----------



## rajatrao (Aug 19, 2008)

Thanks for your advice guys. I bought Home Premium 32bit as I need to run many older apps. 

And this is not a spam thread as some have remarked. The other thread is SW Troubleshooting Forum is specific for software query. This thread here in HW Troubleshooting Forum is for thanking you guys who have advised me in my choice of hardware. I had posted prices in "Post your latest Purchase" thread (as per instructions in that thread). But as some guys have requested in this thread, I am giving them here too. So don't cry SPAM now! Learn to be patient

Procy- C2D E8400 Rs. 8050/-
Mobo - MSI P45 Platinum Rs.9995/-
Graphics 2 x Palit HD4850 with 512MB-DDR3 in Crossfire Rs. 10450/- each
RAM - 4GB (2x2gb) G-Skill 800MHZ DDR2 (4-4-4-12 latency) Rs. 6100/-
Cabinet -CM 690i Rs. 3875/-
PSU- Corsair TX650W Rs. 6220/-
HDD - Seagate 250 B 7200.10 series single platter (2 disks, one for OS+apps and other for data) Rs. 2345/- each

I will definitely post benchmarks, once I get the system running. But I ran into trouble when I assembled the parts. The system would not boot! After carefully trying various things and going through entire manuals, I deduced that the LED on mobo were telling me that  "RAM was damaged". I tried using the two sticks in various dimms 1+3 and 2+4 for dual channel. Also tried putting them in 1+2 and all other combinations. Finally I found that the system would boot only if a single stick was placed in dimm no. 1, no matter which stick. So the problem seems to be the mobo.

With a single stick of memory, the system booted and I installed Vista Home Premium. After several tries, I got the crossfire going (had to download fresh drivers). But now the system hangs or restarts on its own whim.

Then I installed XP Home on a second HDD (again with single stick of RAM). Everything went fine until I reached crossfire stage. I get error message that "Catalyst Control Center has encountered a problem". Games etc run on XP but they too hang. Downloading fresh drivers did not help.

So I am taking the mobo (and the system) to the vendor again. It will take some time as I don't live in Mumbai where I bought the parts.

Shall keep you posted.

Rajat


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 19, 2008)

^^Good luck for your queries.

Definelty seems a mobo problem.

Congrats for your purchase BTW.


----------



## maverick786us (Aug 19, 2008)

rajatrao said:


> Thanks for your advice guys. I bought Home Premium 32bit as I need to run many older apps.
> 
> And this is not a spam thread as some have remarked. The other thread is SW Troubleshooting Forum is specific for software query. This thread here in HW Troubleshooting Forum is for thanking you guys who have advised me in my choice of hardware. I had posted prices in "Post your latest Purchase" thread (as per instructions in that thread). But as some guys have requested in this thread, I am giving them here too. So don't cry SPAM now! Learn to be patient
> 
> ...


 
Nice setup. I am about to purchase the same rig with slight difference. In mobo I will go for P5Q Pro / Deleuxe or P5QE. But unfortunately pro is not available here and Deleuxe is very expensive (13K). In HDD I will rather go for WD6400AAKS.


----------



## acewin (Aug 19, 2008)

get the mobo from online sites, they will manage it for sure. Get nything which u do not get from local heads from online sites


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 19, 2008)

^^+1 for online shopping.

theitwares
lynx-india
techshop.in


All are kool. *s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/17.png


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Aug 19, 2008)

Lynx India is just 100Km away from my home town


----------



## amrawtanshx (Aug 19, 2008)

I am still apprehensive about online shopping though.
*s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/34.png


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 19, 2008)

I like online shopping *s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/16.png


----------



## acewin (Aug 19, 2008)

amrawtanshx said:


> I am still apprehensive about online shopping though.
> *s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/34.png



well its just not you mee too, havent done any online shopping yet. But have got good response, as I was trying to go for buying a new system, though the plans got ditched as my dad said to take the system kept at home.


----------



## mukherjee (Aug 20, 2008)

KPower Mania said:


> ^^+1 for online shopping.
> 
> theitwares
> lynx-india
> ...





KPower Mania said:


> I like online shopping *s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/16.png



what did u buy and from what site?hw were d rates and shipping? warranty and all?


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 20, 2008)

mukherjee said:


> what did u buy and from what site?hw were d rates and shipping? warranty and all?



I bought lotsa things.

Corsair 4GB pen drive.
My previous iPod Nano 2G
My dad's 2nd N73
mom's MotoFLIP
my little sis's Sandisk Sansa Express (Cheap and affordable performance).
2xCreative EP-630.
Had bought Creative Fatal1ty headset from site (dont remember).
LCD cleaning kit.

Various sites. ebay.in the most. Service depends on the user whos selling it. I have had no problems.


----------



## amrawtanshx (Aug 20, 2008)

^^
That lotsa stuff.*s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/27.png


----------



## asingh (Aug 20, 2008)

What type of cartage do the online shop outlets use. Is it secure/safe/insured..??


----------



## rajatrao (Sep 6, 2008)

The mobo was bad. Won't touch MSI again. Bought Asus P5Q Pro instead and now the system sings

BTW, can you please tell me about benchmarking tools? Which ones to use and which are available free, preferably on Digit CD/DVD (which issue if you please....)


----------



## imgame2 (Sep 6, 2008)

rajatrao said:


> The mobo was bad. Won't touch MSI again. Bought Asus P5Q Pro instead and now the system sings
> 
> BTW, can you please tell me about benchmarking tools? Which ones to use and which are available free, preferably on Digit CD/DVD (which issue if you please....)




why was it bad ??? what was the problem with it ???


----------



## rajatrao (Sep 10, 2008)

@imgame2
the problem stated here
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showpost.php?p=920168&postcount=29

Any suggestions on those benchmarking utils?


----------

